# radio in France



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi does any one know if there is a radio that can pick up radio one two elect in France , i know i can get the stations on my TV sat dish , but dont want to keep setting up just to listen to the radio cheers for any advice


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only within 50 or 60 miles from Jersey. But a long wave set will get you Radio4 down as far as the Dordogne.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

agree with Ray - we can just pick up R4 LW on a car radio if the engine is off but there is still a lot of interference, we geberally stop listening to R4 at about Nantes as we travel South.

Downloading a podcast to an iPod works well for programmes, but not current affairs.

Dave


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone else get interference on the vehicle radio [FM] while travelling. we periodically get a rhythmic interference. It seems to be more prevalent in the North of France........does my head in !!!

Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you only get it while the vehicle is moving and the engine running.

cabby

ps. what happened to the BBC world service.or do we not need quotes like; the dustman only comes on tuesdays, a new broom will sweep clean.uncle geoge is feeling better.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
There are some English speaking stations in France depending where you are.
We listen to Riviera Radio when on the south coast and at home via the Internet. Not quite up to radio 2 but you get the local news and BBC world news at regular intervals.
James


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes.....whilst on the move.......same sound everytime. Only in northern france 

martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

next question, do you get it when stationary and engine turned off.

cabby


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

No, just on the move, I did think it was an engine interference...but its a strange rhythmic noise. Disappears when we hit blighty and get uk radio stations 

Martin


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*radio stations*

Hello,
Not sure if you are just looking for listening on the move ?
There are quite a few French stations that play music dependent on your taste. For a lot of English language 60's music try & find Nostagie. Seems to be a national network. We pick it up from St Malo all the way home to La Rochelle area.
There's also Classic which seems available in most places.
When you get over the channel just have a scan, theres a lot about.
Barrie


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't look to DAB radio to give you reception. France hasn't decided what format to use. My system that could do all formats couldn't get any reception in France getting stations from Netherlands in France.

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

SNandJA said:


> Don't look to DAB radio to give you reception. France hasn't decided what format to use. My system that could do all formats couldn't get any reception in France getting stations from Netherlands in France.
> 
> Steve


France (and most of the rest of the world) are NOT using DAB

France has now gone digital with TV and radio was starting last year.....

BUT it will be the major cities and none of them are using DAB like the UK - more details here;

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=319869

The UK is using totally different frequencies than France will be and even then only in major cities.......

Dave


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

As Cabby said, where is BBC World Service, we are off soon until October and can live quite happily without the tele but really will miss BBC radio.
So, any ideas how I can best get World Service :?: 

Thanks folks

Mr Slip


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

slippers said:


> As Cabby said, where is BBC World Service, we are off soon until October and can live quite happily without the tele but really will miss BBC radio.
> So, any ideas how I can best get World Service :?:
> 
> Thanks folks
> ...


Good question and one that it does not seem possible to anwser;

http://faq.external.bbc.co.uk/questions/radio/world_service_howtolisten

suggest how to do it and then links to the BBC World Service pages for more details..........

only those don't seem to work.......

so that is a mystery that might eventually be solved - I will keep on trying, maybe they don't want us to find out in the UK "just in case".....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Penquin said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look to DAB radio to give you reception. France hasn't decided what format to use. My system that could do all formats couldn't get any reception in France getting stations from Netherlands in France.
> ...


It is the DAB+ that gives access to Europe for xample:
With the Sony CDX-DAB700U DAB/DAB+/DMB-R CD receiver you can enjoy a wide range of digital radio entertainment. The Sony CDX-DAB700U pulls in your favourite digital stations & analogue broadcasts (FM/AM) for clear reception while you're on the road. The head unit from Sony is compatible with regular DAB transmissions as well as the newer DAB+ and DMB-R standards that offer improved transmission efficiency.

Steve


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave
I thought it was me! I have trawled the BBC site in vain for info but as you say it appears its a secret

Mr Slip


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well if you just want nice music, you can always tune into Radio Luxembourg, though I haven't been able to pick it up on my crystal set recently.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look to DAB radio to give you reception. France hasn't decided what format to use. My system that could do all formats couldn't get any reception in France getting stations from Netherlands in France.
> ...


Bit like 3G Dave. Hopeless coverage.

Ray.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i dont know how true it is but i was told it is a political thing and english radio was not allowed in france


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

This link works fine, you can search by city for programme listings.


----------

